# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  انخفاض أسعار دواجن "النتافات" للمرة الثانية خلال أسبوع بنسبة 10%

## منار المومني

سجلت اسعار دواجن "النتافات" ثاني انخفاض خلال اسبوع وبنسبة 10%، نتيجة زيادة الكميات المعروضة في السوق، بحسب عاملين في القطاع، وكانت الاسعار تراجعت بنسبة 16% منذ نحو اسبوع.
وعزا هؤلاء الانخفاض الى ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وعودة عدد من المربين الذين عزفوا عن التربية في فصل الشتاء الى مزارعهم.


وقال رئيس الاتحاد النوعي لمربي الدواجن احمد مناع إن انخفاض أسعار الدواجن ناتج عن ارتفاع درجات الحرارة و"انخفاض حجم الاستهلاك نتيجة ضعف القدرة الشرائية لدى المواطنين". 
وتوقع مناع ارتفاع اسعار الدواجن حال عودة الطلب الى حجمه الطبيعي في السوق المحلية.
الى ذلك، دعا مناع الجهات المختصة الى الابقاء على الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات على الدواجن المستوردة حفاظا على الانتاج الوطني.


ويخضع الدجاج المستورد لرسوم جمركية تقدر بـ27% إضافة إلى 4% ضريبة مبيعات.
كما لفت مناع الى قرب تطبيق قرار امانة عمان القاضي باستيفاء خمسة قروش عن كل طير يذبح داخل حدودها وذلك اعتبارا من منتصف الشهر الحالي، وهي الكلفة الاضافية التي سيتحملها المستهلك.


من جانبه قال عضو نقابة المهندسين الزارعيين عبدالشكور جمجوم ان انخفاض اسعار الدواجن ناتج عن انخفاض حجم الاستهلاك وزيادة كميات المعروض من الدواجن في السوق المحلية.
وتوقع جمجوم ان تشهد اسعار الدواجن خلال الايام القادمة مزيدا من الانخفاض، ولكن بشكل تدريجي.
ويبلغ سعر كيلو الدجاج من أرض المزرعة 1.45 دينار، فيما يباع كيلو دجاج النتافات للمتسهلك بـ1.55 دينار.


وحذر جمجوم من فتح باب الاستيراد على مصراعيه وإعفاء الدجاج والبيض وغيرها من المنتجات الزراعية من كافة الرسوم والجمارك او السماح بدخول الدجاج الحي، لما سيلحقه ذلك من اضرار كبيرة بقطاع الدواجن المحلي.


وطالب جمجوم رئيس الوزراء بالعمل على إنصاف المزارعين وحمايتهم من القرارات غير المدروسة والتي من شأنها ان تؤدي الى اغلاق المزارع ووضع البلد تحت رحمة تجار الدجاج والبيض المستورد والذي قد تصل اسعاره الى ارقام فلكية.


وأشار جمجوم الى الكلف التي يتحملها مربو الدواجن فيما يخص العلف، موضحا ان سعر طن الذرة ارتفع من 140 الى 270 دينارا، وطن الصويا من 220 الى 430 دينارا، وطن العلف المركز من 450 الى 850 دينارا، وطن الشعير من 90 الى 380 دينارا، وطن النخالة من 70 الى 200 دينار، ولفت الى ان الاعلاف تشكل ما نسبته من 70- 75% من كلفة انتاج الدواجن.


ووفقا لإحصائيات قطاع الدواجن، بلغ عدد مزارع الدجاج اللاحم في المملكة مع نهاية العام الماضي ما يزيد على 2200 مزرعة بسعة اجمالية مقدارها 270 مليون طير سنويا، في حين وصل معدل استهلاك الفرد من لحوم الدواجن الى 21,4 كغم في السنة، فيما بلغ عدد مزارع الدجاج البياض الى حوالي 295 مزرعة بسعة اجمالية مقدارها 8 ملايين طير، ووصل معدل استهلاك الفرد من بيض المائدة 157 بيضة سنويا، كما بلغ عدد مزارع امهات الدجاج اللاحم 117 مزرعة بسعة اجمالية 3,3 مليون طير وأمهات الدجاج البياض 4 مزارع بطاقة انتاجية 3,3 مليون صوص بياض سنويا.


وأشار جمجوم الى ان هناك مشروعين لجدات الدواجن اللاحم بطاقة انتاجية 2,2 مليون صوص سنويا، فيما بلغ عدد المفرخات 41 مفرخة بطاقة انتاجية 341 مليون صوص سنويا، في حين بلغ عدد مسالخ الدواجن 7 مسالخ بطاقة انتاجية مقدارها 22 الف طير في الساعة.
ولفت جمجوم الى ان صناعة الدواجن هي الوحيدة التي وصلت الى مرحلة الاكتفاء الذاتي والتصدير لمادتي بيض المائدة وبيض التفريخ لدول الجوار، وأن حجم الاستثمار في هذا القطاع لا يقل عن بليون دينار اردني يعمل بها عشرات الآلاف من المواطنين.
وتوقع جمجوم ان تشهد اسعار الدواجن المزيد من الانخفاض وذلك لوجود 10.5 مليون صوص تمت تربيتها خلال الشهر الماضي.


وكانت وزارة الزراعة طالبت مربي الدواجن بإنشاء مراكز لبيع وتوزيع دجاج بالجملة في كل محافظة، بهدف منع السياسات الاحتكارية والتلاعب بالأسعار وتخفيف حلقات الربط بين المنتج والمستهلك.


وقال وزير الزراعة مزاحم المحيسن في تصريح سابق لـ"الغد" ان الوزارة طلبت من المزارعين ومربي الدواجن انشاء تلك المراكز على غرار مراكز بيع البيض.
ويهدف انشاء مراكز بيع الدواجن بالجملة في كل محافظة إلى اختصار تكاليف وصول الدواجن الى محال التجزئة، الامر الذي ينعكس بشكل مباشر على اسعار الدواجن بالانخفاض في ظل الارتفاع المستمر في الاسعار.


المصدر: جريدة الغد
الرابط: http://www.alghad.jo/?news=321829

----------


## العالي عالي

غريبة امبارح بس كان سعر كليو الجاج 1.95  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله أكبر معجزة!! في اشي انخفض سعره بالأردن؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الله أكبر معجزة!! في اشي انخفض سعره بالأردن؟؟؟


علامات اخر الزمان يا قرابه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ممكن انخفض باتجاه محور سينات الشعب السالب .. قد ما ارتفع السعر بطلنا نميز الانخفاض من الزياده... يالله ختيرنا :Db465236ff:   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

خلص يا شباب القسايمه وفروا من مصروفكوا واشترولكوا  كيلو دجاج

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة يا منار الأمور صارت كلها ملحقة بعض ...

قربة مخزوقة وبتشرّشر ...

الله يكون بالعون ...

شكرا ً لنشر الخبر ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> علامات اخر الزمان يا قرابه


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*لاحول الله يارب 
حتى مافي فرحه بالتخفيضات ..
والله الفرحه طارة بسبب الاسعار ينبسطوا لشوف ..

مرسي اكتير على الخبريه ..*

----------

